# Il Grande Fratello chiude il 1 Aprile 2014? Bufala



## admin (23 Marzo 2014)

In queste ore, sui social network, sta circolando una notizia che parla di chiusura anticipata (già decisa) del Grande Fratello 2014.

La fonte riportata è Leggo.it.

Ovviamente, si tratta di una bufala. O meglio, sul sito (leggo.it), la notizia è riportata ma è datata *Sabato 18 Febbraio 2012*.


Si tratta, come succede spesso sui social network, di notizie diffuse da siti assolutamente inutili ed inattendibili. Il cui unico scopo è quello di ricevere like e condivisioni da parte dei fruitori.

L'utente medio dei social network, infatti, si limita a leggere i titoli delle notizie. Senza approfondirle.


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Ho visto giusto la prima puntata, devo dire che fa ancora più schifo di quelli precedenti, l'ultimo e forse l'unico gf decente è stato quello dove c'era il re marin.


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho visto giusto la prima puntata, devo dire che fa ancora più schifo di quelli precedenti, l'ultimo e forse l'unico gf decente è stato quello dove c'era il re marin.



Se non lo fanno più da nessuna parte un motivo c'è!


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Marzo 2014)

Lo possono chiudere anche l'anno prossimo, ma io non vedrò mai un minuto di quella schifezza.


----------



## smallball (24 Marzo 2014)

dopo Mauro Marin potevano tranquillamente chiudere


----------

